
Happy 60th Birthday, Cobol - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/happy-60th-birthday-cobol/
======
Roboprog
Did later versions of COBOL ever get parameters and local variables?

Obviously that implies having stack allocation and not just setting the data
division size at startup...

~~~
Koshkin
Parameters? We have Object Cobol already!

[https://supportline.microfocus.com/documentation/books/sx51/...](https://supportline.microfocus.com/documentation/books/sx51/oppubb.htm)

~~~
Roboprog
If they had done a bit earlier (than 2003?) they would have made Java
redundant :-)

XML : JCL

Bean : Copybook

Service : COB file

View/page : 3270 form

Etc.

